# Its a boy!



## ceejkay (Sep 20, 2008)

I havent been on for a while due to a new baby boy. Casey James Born 9/12/2008. Now its defenatly time for a bigger boat. Whats a good age to take him out fishing?? If he's 3 weeks old now im thinking fishing before the holidays? And i guess thats what floats my boat


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats Dad!






First one?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 20, 2008)

congrats


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 20, 2008)

congrats on the new fishing partner!


----------



## geemyrick (Sep 20, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## ben2go (Sep 20, 2008)

congrats :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats, great picture.....


----------



## slim357 (Sep 20, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## phased (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats man! Good looking fishing partner there.


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like a keeper !!! Congrats to you and his Mom !!!


----------



## ceejkay (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks guys. first one. i want him to get his sea legs early, so once i find a bigger boat he will be comming with me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats - my new baby is three weeks old - I plan on taking him fishing next spring!


----------



## Zum (Sep 20, 2008)

Congradulations.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 20, 2008)

:beer: Congrats. to you and Momz, Welcome aboard Casey.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats! This reminded me of a post I'd seen somewhere a few months back. The poster had a small child (not an infant), and I believe they went boating & swimming (could have been swimming in a pool?), but they didn't have a childs life vest. They went to Sprawl-Mart, bought one, only to find-out it caused the child to float face down (before being snatched by a parent) in the water.....be sure when it comes time to make that purchase, you check for a similar problem & it will roll him on his back (not trap him face-down) should the need ever arise.

ST


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats man! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratualtions. I'm all done with kids. The fun part is beginning now, we have grandkids.


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats, he's got a serious gameface already, get ready to be outfished :wink:


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome... Congratulations!


----------



## fowlmood77 (Sep 20, 2008)

That's awesome! My wife and I are "patiently" awaiting our first born who is now 4 days late. [-o<


----------



## Andy (Sep 21, 2008)

You can take him fishing ASAP. Probably make a good anchor... :wink: 

Seriously though, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Popeye (Sep 21, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> That's awesome! My wife and I are "patiently" awaiting our first born who is now 4 days late. [-o<



Take her 4 wheeling. Works everytime.


----------



## captclay (Sep 21, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## SVNET (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the team of dad's....

Congratulations...

Very cute baby bound to be a great fisherman...

=D>


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 21, 2008)

=D> Congrats, He looks like a keeper to me. I took both of my boys out on the water as soon as they would fit into an infants life vest. I think they were around 3mon. old. Enjoy every minute with him, they grow up quick I still cant believe that my first is almost 11 and my baby isnt a baby any more at 4.


----------



## LegBrkr (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats to all!


----------



## bcritch (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations :beer: 

Nothing like being a Dad for the first time


----------



## mtnman (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats Dude!!!! Now the fun begins. I hope all is well with mom and the baby. Great Job! Cute baby, My brothers baby looked like it came from an alien movie!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 21, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> he's got a serious gameface already :wink:



lol....usually on kids.....I think that means someone is pinching a loaf :wink: 

ST


----------



## ceejkay (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks guys. i will post another topic on my alarm clock ideas. the sunday before my wife poped (2 weeks early) we were out on a freinds boat fishing 23miles offshore. it was only 2-4 but i think thats what did it. we did the whole 4wheeling thing at the first part of the pregnancy probably not a good thing.... but when there is lots of mudd and you have the right tools for the job, well i cant help myself!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## SVNET (Oct 14, 2008)

Just to check up on you guys,

How is your little boy doing....


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats and God Bless you and your family.


----------

